
Uber Office Had Separate Bathrooms for Drivers and ‘Employees’ - 0xmohit
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wjwwqw/uber-office-had-separate-bathrooms-for-drivers-and-employees
======
altacc
Uber's PR department's "This was a mistake and we regret it." can't hide that
this is a reflection of Uber's internal culture and approach to their drivers.
Removing the signs does nothing to change that.

